# [SOLVED] Resizing /usr ext3 partition online, without livecd

## patrikas

Hello. It seems that my old DVD-RW drive is finished and I am unable to boot liveCD, however I need a quick way to shrink my /usr (ext3 fs) partition and add free space taken from it to FAT32 /windows partition. Question, is it possible to do this online without booting other operating system ? I can umount /usr as well as /windows but what utilities should I use next ? Maybe it's easier to emerge static gparted to root partition and do the job with it ?Last edited by patrikas on Fri Mar 19, 2010 7:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## patrikas

Did this easily without any problems. Just emerged GNU parted into /opt using ECONF_EXTRA (passing --prefix and --exec-prefix respectively) booted into single user mode, remounted / as read-write, unmounted /usr and run e2fsck -f, resize2fs. Then used fdisk to re-create a partition with newly calculated size (blocks_from_resize2fs * 4k * 1.05) and used GNU parted to add extra size to FAT partition. No data loss..

----------

